# Echec Unibeast



## Hyatuss (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Suite à une Maj vers 10.8.2 je suis obligé de réinstaller Mountain Lion sur mon Hackintosh.
J'ai donc downloader unibeast comme je l'avais fait à ma première installation.

Et la surprise // Échec de l'installation.

Je ne sais pas doù cela peux bien provenir.

Une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## tysell29 (4 Février 2013)

Salut ,

je n'ai pas non plus  réussi à installer  10.8.2 avec unibeast ML , même après 
plusieurs téléchargements sur le site de tony . Par contre avec myHack cela à 
fonctionné de suite et après passage à multi- beast ML . Mais avec des trucs 
bizarres ( genre après avoir installé le kext intel graphic , au redémarrage cela fonctionne
et aux suivants des fois oui des fois non ).

merci,Steph.


----------



## Hyatuss (8 Février 2013)

Merci pour le conseil.

MyHack à effectivement réussi le boot sur ma cle usb cependant lors de l'install j'arrive sur un white screen.
Une solution ?

Merci


----------



## tysell29 (8 Février 2013)

Salut ,

dans mon cas j'ai effectivement eu un écran blanc lors des 5 dernières minutes de l' installation.
J'ai réactivé l'écran comme pour un économiseur d'écran classique . la barre de progression ne
vas pas jusqu'au bout et reste bloqué à une minute de la fin . Si tu as l fenêtre de myHack
qui te demande de choisir les kexts à installer , tu ne t'en occupes pas et tu redémarres par 
le menu apple .

merci,Steph.


----------



## Hyatuss (8 Février 2013)

Le soucis étant que je n'ai même pas un début d'installation.

Lorsque je boot sur la cle j'arrive sur un écran ou un logo apple argenter apparait avec un chargement en dessous. Ensuite white screen.

 Plus rien et malgré avoir attendu 20mns au white screen.


----------



## tysell29 (8 Février 2013)

http://myhack.sojugarden.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=460


----------



## Hyatuss (11 Février 2013)

Je n'ai vraiment pas de chance.

La commande qui est conseillé pour ce probleme ne fonctionne pas pour moi.

Décidément, je ne pourrais jamais avoir un hackintosh valide si sa continue !
Je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire ^^


----------



## tysell29 (11 Février 2013)

Hi, 

sisi , biensur que tu l'auras en plus quelle est plus stable . Mais il faut tout
recommencer à zero ou faire des bonnes sauvegardes .


quelle config ?  quelle "mobo " avec ou sans dsdt 

Steph.


----------



## Hyatuss (11 Février 2013)

Bon reprenons a zero tu as sans doute raison.

Pour commencer voilà ma config //

- Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 To SATA 6Gb/s 64 Mo
- OCZ Vertex 4 128 Go SDD
- Intel Core i5-3570K (3.4 GHz)
- Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
- G.Skill RipJaws X Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 DIMM 240 pins
- Gainward GeForce GTX 660Ti Phantom 2GB

Ensuite qu'appelles tu le "mobo" et le dsdt ?

Dsl pour mon ignorance. Je commance à me demander comment j'ai réussi la tout première fois ^^

Encore merci de ton aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------

Première avancé.

J'ai réussi à booter Mac os X Lion sur ma cle avec Unibeast. J'ai utilisé un nouvel ISO pour cela.

Cependant lorsque je veux booter sur la cle, black screen et l'ordinateur redémarre de lui même !


----------



## tysell29 (11 Février 2013)

La mobo c'est la carte mère , le fichier DSDT est un fichier de configuration , qui permet à Mac OS
de fonctionner avec la carte mère ( je ne suis pas un pro , si cela fait rire ce n'est pas grave )
en gros c'est cela . Les DSDT sont utiles avec les carte plus anciennes .La mienne par
example c'est une GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 . Elle était à l'origine avec une version de Bios F9
donc il valait mieux pour moi d'utiliser un DSDT F9 . J'ai depuis updaté la chose et je maintenant
avec ma GA-Z68MA   en UEFI comme ta carte mère qui est plus récente et déjà en UEFI  si j'ai
bien compris .

Quand tu parle d'iso je présume que tu as re-télechargé Unibeast  et que là cela à fonctionné 
Donc ta clé de boot  est  bien en format MBR je suppose . 
Concernant ton histoire de démarrage il faut que tu fasse la touche  F12  tout de suite après 
le démarrage de l'ordi pour pouvoir sélectionner ta clé USB et lancer l'installe .

Steph .
ps : pas facile d'essayer d'expliquer des trucs que l'on est pas sur de comprendre soit-même (LOL)
à+


----------



## Hyatuss (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour Steph !

Alors si je ne me trompe pas la mobo // F16
Et le DSDT je crois que j'ai installer celui qu'il fallait mais je n'en suis plus sur. COmment puis je le savoir ?


----------



## itOtO (19 Février 2013)

Vu que tu utilises une carte Gigabyte Z77 tu n'as pas besoin de DSDT pour ton installation.

Pour ta carte graphique, soit tu fais l'installation sur le chipset HD4000, soit tu met la commande GraphicsEnabler=No pour démarrer sur ta carte GTX600 ti. A ta place je ferais plutôt l'installation avec le chipset HD4000 et installer la carte graphique dans la bécanne plus tard.

Si ça bloque encore, fait un démarrage avec -v pour activer le mode verbose et envois une photo de ton écran, c'est plus facile pour dépanner.


----------



## Hyatuss (5 Mars 2013)

J'ai essayé en retirant ma carte GRaphique.

Et encore une fois rien ne marche. Voila le Kernel panic qui apparait quand j'essaye de booter sur ma Cle OS X Lion //

Ici


----------



## tysell29 (8 Mars 2013)

Salut ,
désolé de ne pas être là tout le temps . As tu ton DSDT installé sur ton bureau ou mieux déjà
dans ton dossier extra .

merci,steph.


----------

